# North Carolina Racing



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of any slot car shows or racing done in North Carolina???? I've lived down here for a while and used to do the whole slot car thing with an ex of mine and a couple people I know down here do it now but just like a hobby in the basement type of thing..... we want to branch out and find more people............. 


Help????


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

*Frankinton NC, Racing*

You might try Frugal Speedway in Frankinton,Nc (919) 494-1600 There on Main Street...


----------



## CRC74Z/28 (May 14, 2009)

*slot car tracks in NC*

*These are the ones I found, Haven't been to any of them.*

*ARCHDALE SLOT CAR RACING CENTER *- 3407-G Archadle Rd., Archadle,NC,27263 (336) 431-4391 (336) 248-4875. Email: [email protected]. Modified Fig.8
*CARS AND CARDS - Spindale Int. Raceway *317 Davis St. - Spindale NC 28160 - 828 287 0827 - [email protected] - [email protected]
Track is a 151foot Modified Yellow
*Cumberland Raceway Park and Hobby*, 4120 Cumberland Road Fayetteville NC 28306. 910-426-6137 or
[email protected]
*DEB'S MODEL EMPORIUM*, 5807 Hwy. 74W Business Village, Monroe, NC........(704) 821-6522
*DRS HOBBIES & SLOT TRACK* 433 NORTH CANNON BLUE, ANNAPOLIS, NC, 28083-(704) 932-3683
*EDEN RACEWAY*-698 LINDEN DRIVE COX 112A EDEN, NC,27288- (919) 983-2514
*FAST TRAX*-710 E. FRANKLYN BLVD GASTIONA, NC,28054-(704) 868-9336
*MOTOR LEAD RACEWAY*, 125 Park St., Canton, NC......(704) 648-7911
*JRS RACEWAY*, 698 Linden Dr. Box 112A, Eden, NC 27288......(336) 623-9605 - Hillclimb
*SLOT TRAX RACEWAY*, 838 S. Union St., Concord, NC ......(704) 785-9596
*TRACK SIDE RACEWAY* -212 INGLE ST. DALLAS,NC,28034- (704) 922-4662
*UNIFOUR SLOT CAR CENTER*-202 S. CENTER STREET HILDEBRAN,NC,28637-(704) 397-2692

Chris


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow guys thanks so much..... i knew someone would be able to help me.............


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

The one in Fayetteville no longer exsists 

Was the closest thing to me, now a florest shop. Good luck.

I have an email address of a guy that sends out race info, little to far for me but i guess they meet in Raliegh also. Once i find it i'll pass it on to you. 

VR Earle


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

*South Eastern N.C*

We're located in South Eastern, N.C. midway between Myrtle Beach S.C and Wilmington, N.C. We're trying to get something going in HO scale and 1/32 scale digital. 

www.hobbytracks.com

910-612-7962


----------

